

Enthusiasts and Skeptics Debate Artificial Intelligence - mmorris
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/11/artificial-intelligence-singularity-theory

======
mmorris
I liked this quote from the article: \------ When Diamandis was telling me
about all the large old companies and organizations that are doomed because of
their leaders’ “human inability to understand exponentials,” I realized it was
the first time outside of science fiction that I’ve encountered human as a
pejorative.

